# Anyone using a Wedgie pellet burner yet?



## parrot-head (Oct 10, 2016)

They have become pretty popular on the FB Masterbuilt page.

They can be had for 16 bucks shipped so thought I would pick one up.

Haven't used it yet but reviews are positive.













14641912_10157552953900383_5280212412408031269_n.j



__ parrot-head
__ Oct 10, 2016


----------



## dogwalker (Oct 10, 2016)

PaRRot-HeaD said:


> They have become pretty popular on the FB Masterbuilt page.
> 
> They can be had for 16 bucks shipped so thought I would pick one up.
> 
> ...


I'll have to check that out.  Keep us posted!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 10, 2016)

It says that it burns just over 2 hours on a pound of pellets.  The Amazen tray burns a pound of pellets for 8+ hours...  You save a little up front buying this one, but you will pay more in pellet use if you use it much.  It also looks like you would have to almost fill it each time to get it to work properly, where as the Amazen tray only requires you to use the amount of pellets you need for the time you want to smoke.

They also say "heavy dense smoke", I'll pass on that...

Just my thoughts


----------



## parrot-head (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, it does not burn as long as the tray.  People have had up to 4 hours of smoke.  For shorter smokes I think it will work well. This one is deeper than the tray so it seems to me that more pellets would be lit at the same time than the amount that would be lit in the tray, thus producing somewhat more smoke.  There are two holes in the side so you can light one or both of them.  For 16 bucks I'm not losing anything.


----------



## dogwalker (Oct 10, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> It says that it burns just over 2 hours on a pound of pellets.  The Amazen tray burns a pound of pellets for 8+ hours...  You save a little up front buying this one, but you will pay more in pellet use if you use it much.  It also looks like you would have to almost fill it each time to get it to work properly, where as the Amazen tray only requires you to use the amount of pellets you need for the time you want to smoke.
> 
> They also say "heavy dense smoke", I'll pass on that...
> 
> Just my thoughts


Great points, thanks.  I haven't tried the Amazen yet.  Several months ago, I bought the Masterbuilt "cold smoker" side unit.  It's truly not a cold smoker, and I'm still experimenting with it.  When it starts, it seems to put out a lot of white smoke, so I let that billow out the unit before actually opening up the smoker itself.  However, I'm not sure it's really the "bad" white smoke, and like I say, I need to experiment with some smokes where I don't care what happens, just to learn.  And I'm really curious about the Amazen, and may try it someday as well.

But to be honest, I have had great results, but I don't get anywhere near the 8 hours (or even 4) that people get with Amazen.  Also, I hate that creosote has built up inside the unit and can cause problems when adding more chips.


----------

